# Help With the SPRAY



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

I am going to spray my Stock Motor, any tips, Wet? Dry? any input would be GREAT.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

If you really wanna get crazy with the nitrous buy the JWT nitrous package they have and get the ECU with it that should set you perrrrrfect.......


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wet kit...search on the subject thouugh


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wet kit...search on the subject thouugh


A wet kit is not the best unless you are going for a big system, one bigger than a stock GA can take.

Mike


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

sr20de


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

200sxser96 said:


> sr20de


sorry my bad, for a 50-100 shot the JWT kit is the best, for more than a 100 shot, then a direct port wet kit with JWT timing control and solenoid activation is better.

Mike


----------

